# shots from the 240g



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

now thats a predator tank
we need a feeding vid

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Holy sh*t!
Those fronts look Massive and Awesome!

How big are they Hare?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks









Gordeez, the male is around 14" and the females around 8".


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

holy geebuez , thats a busy tank man


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

awesome pics and great tank


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow.... that is one of the cooolest tanks I have ever seen


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Great looking tank! What do you feed them?


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks











sadboy1981 said:


> Great looking tank! What do you feed them?
> [snapback]996792[/snapback]​


a wide variety of foods,
cyclop-eeze flake
tropical crisps
cichlid flakes
cichlid excel pellets
cichlid gold pellets
hikari tropical food sticks
azoo arowana pellets
krill
raw shrimp
fish filets
live fish


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

great fish!


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks!

a few more..


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

dam thats alot of fish


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

spec-v said:


> dam thats alot of fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep







amazing tank.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice set up


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

thanks


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

lol i love the koi fish. its so random!


----------

